# North New Jersey - "Phantasmal Haunt" @ Willowbrook Mall, Wayne NJ



## Onewish1 (Dec 2, 2010)

thanks for posting this.. hope we have time to check it out


----------



## Araniella (Oct 17, 2010)

I think I'll have to make the trip over. Thanks for posting!


----------

